# Apache Config



## Bleem (11. Oktober 2004)

Wo in meiner httpd.conf von meinem Apache Server kann ich das umstellen
das wenn ich in meinem Browser ein gebe

http://localhost/main

das er mir dann den inhalt anzeigt und nicht sagt:
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


und wo kann ich umstellen das ich Variablen über die Url weiter geben kann ?

-> http://www.blabla.com/index.php?con=test


danke mfg Bleem


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2004)

Bleem hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo in meiner httpd.conf von meinem Apache Server kann ich das umstellen
> das wenn ich in meinem Browser ein gebe
> 
> http://localhost/main
> ...


 -> Options +Indexes



> und wo kann ich umstellen das ich Variablen über die Url weiter geben kann ?
> 
> -> http://www.blabla.com/index.php?con=test


Variablen kannst du mit jeder x-beliebigen Scriptsprache auslesen.


----------



## Bleem (11. Oktober 2004)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Variablen kannst du mit jeder x-beliebigen Scriptsprache auslesen.



ne ich meine bei meiner Apache Config...das is ausgeschalten...wie kann ich das Aktivieren ?
Das ich per Php Variablen über die URL weiter geben kann..


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2004)

Umgebungsvariablen kannst du nicht abstellen. Wenn du in einer HTML-Seite index.php?action=foo&step=step2 stehen hast, werden diese per GET übergeben und kannst sie z.B. in PHP per $_GET['action'] auslesen.

P.S.: Bitte in Zukunft ein wenig mehr auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik achten.


----------



## Bleem (11. Oktober 2004)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Umgebungsvariablen kannst du nicht abstellen. Wenn du in einer HTML-Seite index.php?action=foo&step=step2 stehen hast, werden diese per GET übergeben und kannst sie z.B. in PHP per $_GET['action'] auslesen.



nene  du verstehst nicht was ich meine 

Also folgendes...
z.B: diese URL http://www.bla.com/index.php?con=test

und jetzt schreib ich in der index.php

echo "$con";

und dann schreibt er mir da test rein !

ich muss das (so hat mir das wer gesagt) aber zuerst in der Apache Config einstellen das er mir das macht, zur zeit macht er nix ! 




			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -> Options +Indexes


sagt mir nix...kann googlen so viel ich will....kenn mich mit APACHE CONFIG NIX AUS...was ich da so im Google finde sagt mir nichts...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2004)

Bleem hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nene  du verstehst nicht was ich meine
> 
> Also folgendes...
> z.B: diese URL http://www.bla.com/index.php?con=test
> ...


wrong! Antwort s.o.



> sagt mir nix...kann googlen so viel ich will....kenn mich mit APACHE CONFIG NIX AUS...was ich da so im Google finde sagt mir nichts...


http://httpd.apache.org/docs/mod/core.html#options und http://httpd.apache.org/docs/mod/core.html#directory


----------



## Bleem (11. Oktober 2004)

Danek für deine Hilfe aber tut mir leid ich da da rum probieren so viel ich will...aber es kommt nicht das raus was ich will...

Kann mir nicht einfach einer sagen was ich in der httpd.conf ändern muss ?

hab nicht die ZEit da Stunden rum zuprobieren 

danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Oktober 2004)

Was das *echo "$con"* betrifft, ...da musst du in der php.ini _register_globals_ aktivieren....ist das deaktiviert, funktioniert es per *echo $_GET['con'];*


----------



## Bleem (11. Oktober 2004)

fatalus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was das *echo "$con"* betrifft, ...da musst du in der php.ini _register_globals_ aktivieren....ist das deaktiviert, funktioniert es per *echo $_GET['con'];*




he danke, das geht....super !

mfg Bleem


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2004)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du in einer HTML-Seite index.php?action=foo&step=step2 stehen hast, werden diese per GET übergeben und kannst sie z.B. in PHP per $_GET['action'] auslesen.


 

Normalerweise unterstütze ich Faulheit nicht und erzähl' mir nicht, dass das Stunden dauert.

<Directory "/home/path/to/dir">
  Options +Indexes
</Directory>


----------



## Bleem (11. Oktober 2004)

tut mir leid ihrgendwas mach ich da falsch 

ich denk mal das is der teil in der CONFIG den ich ÄNDERN soll 


```
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
<Directory "e:\wwwroot\www">

#
# Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",
# or any combination of:
#   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI Multiviews
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
# The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see
# http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#options
# for more information.
#
   
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
    Options Includes Indexes
    Options ExecCGI

#
# AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.
# It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:
#   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
#
    AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all

</Directory>
```


ich hab da schon alles mögliche versucht, es funktioniert nicht 
sorry


----------

